# Tandemstange oder Nachläufer / Trailer



## Deleted 4950 (22. September 2011)

es geht aber um kleine Biketouren, zur nächsten Alm etc. nicht um Alltagsfahrten zum Kindergarten.

hier im Forum wird die FollowMe-Tandemstange empfohlen. 

Derzeit habe ich ein Streamline Trailer ausgeliehen, kosten mal eben 1100,- Euro / gebraucht nicht aufzufinden. 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, bis wieviel Jahre kann man die Tandemstange bei leichten MTB Touren nutzen? Zu welchen Produkt (von der Kohle mal abgesehen) ratet Ihr / Tochter jetzt 4 J. + Sohn 2 Jahre ? - DANKE -)


----------



## NoSaint_CH (22. September 2011)

Sind halt zwei ganz verschiedene Sachen, weil man mit dem Streamliner nicht selber fahren kann, das http://www.followme-tandem.com/ aber ein ganz normales Kinderrad voraussetzt.

Wenn die Kinder noch ganz klein sind (mein Kleiner war gerade 3) sind im Grunde beide Sachen eher grenzwertig. Problem ist, dass die Kidds halt irgendwie auf den Rädern rumhängen und man bei jeder Bodenunebenheit Angst haben muss, dass sie gleich vom Rad fliegen. Etwas später, wenn sie wissen, dass man sich zumindest festhalten muss, finde ich das Follow me super, weil die Kidds selber fahren können - aber sehr schnell angehängt sind (je nach Lust und Laune kann selber fahren auch nur für sehr kurze Strecken in Frage kommen ) Vorteil ebenfalls, weil man eben nur ein Kinderrad braucht, der Trailer steht ja sonst nur rum, wenn das Kind mit einem Kinderrad ums Haus fährt. 

Das Follow-me ist im Gelände beschränkt einsetzbar - je nachdem wie sich Gelände definiert. Wald- und Schotterwege bis hin zu einfacheren MTB-Strecken welche auch mit jedem Hardtail problemlos zu fahren sind, sind problemlos. Sobald der Untergrund sehr steinig wird, extreme Auf- und Abfahrten kommen oder Sprünge dabei sind, macht das System nicht mehr mit, weil das Vorderrrad vom angehängten Rad am Boden aufkommt, sich im Extremfall das angehängte Rad sogar lösen kann. Dieser Punkt geht vermutlich an das hochwertige Nachläufersystem, zumal dieses ja auch noch gefedert ist und gröbere Schläge somit rausfiltert. Vorteil im Handling hingegen im Alltag für das Follow-me, weil der Anhängepunkt an der Achse nur wenig Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten des Zugfahrzeugs hat, wenn die Kinder hinten rumalbern (lässt sich nicht immer vermeiden, wird halt mal langweilig).

Was mich bisschen stört am Follow-me ist das doch sehr hohe Gewicht. Man kann es schnell wegklappen, aber wenn man im Gelände mal eine etwas kniffligere Passage alleine fahren will, dann scheppert es von hinten und das Gewicht (ich denke um 4 Kilo, hab's nicht gemessen) macht sich bei einem sonst leichten Hardtail dann schon heftig bemerkbar - auch wenn man das Bike schon nur mal schieben muss (ist auch relativ, weil ja das Kinderrad dann in der Regel sowieso auch angehängt ist - das Gewicht in Schiebepassagen wird dann heftig).

Bei uns ist im Moment ein 14" Rad dran (Cnoc 14), da zeigt sich das Problem, dass die Übersezung nicht mithält. Schon bei gemütlicher Gangart strampelt sich der Kleine hinten unnütz ab, dürfte bei anderen Bikes ohne Übersetzung nicht anders sein. Mit einem 20er mit Übersetzung dürfte das weniger ein Problem darstellen, allerdings sind die Kinder da sowieso schon etwas älter (vermutlich um 5) und können selber schon weitere Strecken fahren (meiner bis 30 Km, wenn's nicht allzu "Bikig" wird). 

Weil man am Follow me alle Kinderräder anhängen kann von 12 bis schätzungweise 24 Zoll (bei 26 dürfte es nicht mehr passen - oder hat es jemand ausprobiert?) und die Kinder somit ein vollweriges Fahrrad zur Verfügung haben, finde ich das System einem Schattenfahrrad-System überlegen. Für Hardcore-Einlagen, z.B. auf Downhill-/Freeridestrecken dürfte die teure Variante vom Streamliner aber die bessere Wahl sein - fraglich ob man solche Einsätze einem Kind zumuten will (die Sache muss ja auch noch gebremst werden -und jedes Kilo schiebt extrem, wenn's steil wird).

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (22. September 2011)

Moin,

bzgl. Follow-Me stimme ich Marc überwiegend zu. Ausnahme ist nur, dass unsere Kleine (3,25 Jahre) kein Problem mit dem festhalten hat und sich einen Spaß macht den Papa zu ärgern (sieht fährt gerne "Wiegetritt und das Hin- und Hergeschaukel merkt man ganz schön).
Der größte Knackpunkt beim Follow-Me ist sicher die Bodenfreiheit da sind schon Randsteine teilweise mit Aufsetzern verbunden (bei uns auch ein CNOC 14). Die Übersetzung sehe ich nicht als Problem. Die Kleine lässt dann einfach die Füße hängen und schafft gefühlt ne Kadenz von 180 
Waldweg und einfacher Trail geht. Für den Rest ist das Follow Me nix. 

Der Streameliner ist sicher besser und, zum Thema Selbstfahren, kauf dir einfach das Vorderteil dazu und hängs an Deinen Rucksack. Bei go cycle gibts die auch ab und an günstiger (B Ware).

Thorsten


----------



## mäxx__ (22. September 2011)

Hi,

wir hatten bei unserem Jüngsten bis letztes Jahr eine "Aligatorstange" im Gebrauch.
Der Vorteil ist, wie beim "Follow-Me-System", dass man ein Kinderrad bei Bedarf anhägen kann.
Bei Nichtbebutzung schiebst du die Stange zusammen und befestigst sie an einer Hinterbaustrebe.
Klar, das Ding ist aus Stahl und wiegt einiges, war mir aber wurscht; uns war es wichtiger, dass auch der Kleine mit uns in die Berge zum radeln kam.

Wichtig ist halt nur, dass bei Abfahrten, das Kind beide Hände am Lenker hat (ist aber wohl "Erziehungssache))

Hier ein Beispielfoto vom letzten Jahr, als der Kurze 5 J. alt war:


----------



## McNulty (22. September 2011)

Wir haben die Trailgator-Stange 3-4 mal genutzt. Die Technik ist nicht schlecht - meine Tochter war nur begrenzt begeistert -aber ich vermute dass das Ganze für Kinder saufad ist - da ist für kleinere Kinder (bis ca. 4,5) der Anhänger besser, da kann man wengistens schieben und für ältere Kinder (so ab 6) geht auch einfach eine flexible Leine - kukst du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=526455


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. September 2011)

NoSaint_ch hat es schon treffend beschrieben aber Freeride-Einsätze sollten die Kinder eh selber entscheiden meiner Meinung nach Für mich ist das Follow Me System die optimale Lösung für die Anfangsjahre und mein Sohn ist auch richtig begeistert Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder zum Follow Me
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## chris5000 (7. März 2012)

Schnäppchen-Alarm: Aus dem kurbelix Newsletter von heute: http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...gen-von-Kinderraeder-2010-11.html?cat=166203& "Follow me" für EUR 168.-
(normal sind über EUR 200.-)


----------



## Pan Tau (23. März 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Schnäppchen-Alarm: Aus dem kurbelix Newsletter von heute: http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...gen-von-Kinderraeder-2010-11.html?cat=166203& "Follow me" für EUR 168.-
> (normal sind über EUR 200.-)



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - habe bei diesem Preis direkt zugeschlagen.

Da am primären Zugrad (Patria Dublin) eine Shimano Nexus montiert ist, habe ich die  Vollachs-Aufnahmeadapter (3/8 x 26G) gleich mitbestellt und bereite mich schon mal auf die Montage vor


----------



## Pan Tau (28. März 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - habe bei diesem Preis direkt zugeschlagen.
> 
> Da am primären Zugrad (Patria Dublin) eine Shimano Nexus montiert ist, habe ich die  Vollachs-Aufnahmeadapter (3/8 x 26G) gleich mitbestellt und bereite mich schon mal auf die Montage vor



Kurbelix hat bereits gestern geliefert und seit einer halben Stunde ist das Partria meiner Frau mit einem Follo-me System ausgerüstet. Die Montage hat - inkl. Feinjustage an Zug- und Nachzieh-Bike - dann allerding doch knapp 1,5h gedauert. Heute nachmittag darf unser jüngster Bruchpilot das System dann gleich mal testen 

Ach ja, die Weber-Kupplung für den Hänger mussten wir nicht abmontieren


----------

